# Über Stapelverarbeitung Bildern Text zufügen



## Rowdy (29. Oktober 2003)

Hiho 

Nicht gleich meckern, ich hab mir die Tuts ja angeschaut, aber ich möchte das anders..  

Also das mit der Stapelverarbeitung ist schon klar, aber ich möchte das den Bildern ein Text(inkl. Füllobtionen) zugefügt wird, und diese dann automatisch als 60% jpg gespeichert werden. *OHNE* das PS jedesmal nachfragt als was und wohin gespeichert werden soll.. Sie sollen den Dateinamen von der Orginaldatei übernehmen..

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen..

Danke


----------



## Rowdy (30. Oktober 2003)

Nix ? Keiner weis was ?

Ist nur so, das ich im Moment schon so ca. 1000 Pics habe, wo ein Text reinmuss, und ich hab keinen Bock das alles mit Hand zu machen  

Sagt doch bitte mal wer was..
Sprecht mit mir .. BITTTEEEE

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Oktober 2003)

Falls du meinst, dass in jede Datei ein anderer Text gerechnet werden soll,
das ist eine der Aufgaben, die der Adobe Graphics Server erledigen könnte,
allerdings zu einem exorbitanten Preis. Also vermutlich eher nicht das Richtige
für dich.
Photoshop kann das im Auslieferungszustand nicht.

Solche Möglichkeiten bieten aber evtl. Bildarchivierungsprogramme, wenn auch
vermutlich mit den Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten, die dir Photoshop bietet.

Ich bin im Augenblick nicht an meinem Rechner zuhause und kann dir deshalb
jetzt keine exakten Auskünfte geben. Aber ich werde nachschauen.

Bis dann
Martin


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Oktober 2003)

Ohh - ich habe Euch bestimmt falsch verstanden, denn bei mir ist das eigentlich
gar kein Problem... einfach eine Aktion erstellen, danach diese Aktion per Stapel-
verarbeitung aufrufen und fertig... funktioniert wunderbar... da aber lightbox meint,
es würde mit Photoshop nicht funktionieren habe ich bestimmt etwas wichtiges
überlesen...


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Oktober 2003)

Naja - hier ein Lösungsvorschlag nach meiner Interpretation Deines Problems:

Zuerst erstellst Du Deine gewünschte Aktion die sollte hinterher ungefair
so aussehen... wenn Du den Text der auf dem Bild stehen soll individuell
für jedes Bild erstellen möchtest solltest Du bei dem betreffenden Aktions-
punkt noch die Dialogbox aktivieren...


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Oktober 2003)

Danach klickst Du auf  "Datei" => "Automatisieren" => "Stapelverarbeitung"


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Oktober 2003)

und nimmst folgende Einstellungen im Popupmenü vor...

Hinterher nur noch mit einem Klick auf "OK" bestätigen
und Photoshop erledigt den Rest... 

*ACHTUNG: Durch diese Einstellungen werden sämtliche Bilder
ohne zusätzlichen Warnhinweis überschrieben... Du solltest also
vorsichtshalber bei den ersten Testdurchläufen zuvor Sicherheits-
kopien Deiner Bilder anfertigen...*


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Oktober 2003)

Und so könnte/sollte es hinterher aussehen...

Text mit Ebeneneffekt, .jpg Komprimierung = 60%, keine
Rückfragen beim Speichern, Datei wird unter dem original
Dateinamen abgespeichert...


----------



## Rowdy (31. Oktober 2003)

Yes genau so  

Ich danke Dir


----------



## zirag (31. Oktober 2003)

@ Mythos

LightBox meinte nur , dass es nicht geht , wenn in jedem Bild ein ANDERER Text stehen soll 

cu there --ZiRaG--


----------

